# I want to go hunting... But i don't have a horse!



## muckypony (16 December 2012)

I've always wanted to go hunting, but my pony was a little bit nuts and I always thought that it would fry her brains, and I never had anyone to go with. After loosing her this summer and having looked into hunting recently, I wish I had taken her as I don't actually think it would have been as bad as I had though, but hey ho.

However.. I have this urge to go hunting that just won't go away... And I won't be buying a horse that I could hunt any time soon 

So, just thought I'd ask on here in case anyone knew horseless people who had gone hunting, if you can borrow a horse to go hunting or something!? Maybe some people have horses that enjoy hunting, but they don't want to hunt themselves..? Probably a silly idea but better than not asking at all!


----------



## Twiggy14 (17 December 2012)

It is possible, my god mums daughter had a bad fall out hunting (Well the horse over jumped, which she does usually but this was bigger than usual and Lauren fell and hurt her back) last Boxing Day meet, so she doesn't jump any more and she said I can take her horse hunting. Taken her once already but it's been in school time and dad said I'm not allowed anymore time off so I'm taking her to the Boxing Day meet, and weekend meets  
If you can find someone who has a horse that they just hack but you know jumps, then I'm sure they'd let you jump it a few times then take it out, or you don't even need to jump if you didn't want to!


----------



## maccachic (17 December 2012)

What about hirelings?  I looked into while I was in Ireland but never quite managed to arrange it.  Im guessing their are yards near you that may hire hunt mounts?


----------



## Rose Folly (17 December 2012)

You can hire hunters. The main advantage is that they are usually fairly bomb proof, as it's their job, but be warned that bomb-proof doesn't mean they are plods. They can be very forward going and bold - otherwise people wouldn't want to hire them!

The disadvantage is that it's expensive. I haven't used a hireling for more than 20 years, and the last one cost me £100; and that's before you pay the cap for the day, tip the groom who brings it to the meet for you etc. 

If you want to hunt, haven't your own horse but want to hire, I'd suggest you start by ringing the Secretary of the pack you want to go out with. This is courtesy anyway, and he/she will be able to tell you, apart from the all important cost of the exercise, of who locally rents out hirelings.

You mention your 'pony' - are you young? In which case it might be better to approach a riding school.

Borrowing friends' ponies/horses to hunt is a far cheaper option, but it has problems. You MUST agree in advance what happens if you, for example, lame the horse. Your friend will not be grateful for having big vets' bills as a result of your jolly day out. The horse's insurers should be told as well. You personally cannot insure a horse that is not your own, but you must make sure you are covered, which might include you having public liability insurance.

Sorry if that all sounds off-putting, and there will be people on here far more up to date with hiring for hunting than I am. But there are things you should take on board.

Having said that, in years and years of hunting I only had to hire twice, and had the most fantastic days on both horses. It takes a bit of bottle to get up on something you've never seen before at the meet, get used to it (and its saddle!) in 5 minutes, and perhaps be jumping fences with your new friend in 10, but it's worth it. If you do decide to hunt let us know how you get on.

One final point. If you have never hunted before you will enjoy it so much more if you go with a friend or someone from the livery etc. who knows what they are doing. There are all sorts of rules and conventions, and the combination of observing those and getting to grips with a strange mount at the same time is formidable.


----------



## arizonahoney (17 December 2012)

My pony has been on box-rest for a while for an injury and he won't come back into work until the end of February. 

I have been doing the hireling thing this winter and it is a fantastic way to see new country or go on meets that you know might be beyond the capabilities of your own horse. It's a lot of money to blow in the space of a day, but I believe it offers excellent value.


----------



## wench (17 December 2012)

If you wanted to go... I'd definatly go for a hireling. You can be safe in the knowledge he knows his job out hunting, and you wont have to worry about overtaking the masters/kicking a hound!!!


----------



## muckypony (17 December 2012)

Rose Folly said:



			You mention your 'pony' - are you young? In which case it might be better to approach a riding school.
		
Click to expand...

 Lol no, I'm 20, have ridden for years, I'm just small and never sold my childhood pony!

Thank you for all the advice, definitely think the hireling thing is a good idea... Will be really nice to know I'm on something that has done it lots before!!

arizonahoney - how much do you spend in one day, lncluding the hirelingand the fee for the day?


----------



## maree t (18 December 2012)

Whereabouts are you ?


----------



## Rose Folly (18 December 2012)

Sorry Muckypony - didn't mean to suggest you were a tot! And at your size and weight you're on the pig's back - loads of hirelings to choose from.

Hope you have great, great fun. As has been said, it IS a lot of money, but one hell of a day out! (And you don't have to clean the tack, clean a tired horse etc. etc.) Happy hunting........


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 December 2012)

Currently for a hireling for the day you'll be looking at £150 upwards, plus your cap, so around £200+ 
Of course with a hireling you will turn up to get on a fully prepped horse, pay cap & off you go - then hand it back at the end of the day for the hirer to load up and take home to clean up etc while you swan off to local hostelry (or home for a good soak!)
Can give you number for someone depending on where you want to hunt with if in the M3/M40 corridor area


----------



## muckypony (18 December 2012)

maree t said:



			Whereabouts are you ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the South East - Bucks 

Thank you all for the advice. I don't think I could bear to spend £200 in one day on my rubbish wage!  I may just have to wait til I find myself a newbie.. Will definitely make sure hunting is a criteria!


----------



## wench (18 December 2012)

Save up and treat yourself for Xmas next year?


----------



## combat_claire (18 December 2012)

Definitely save up and treat yourself. My eyes did water at paying over £200 for a hireling with the staghounds, but had a fab day on a brilliant hunter who helped my confidence no end. What a way to spend my 30th birthday!


----------

